# Rummy nose tetra (stuff near the eye, white lips)



## argon (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm having problems with these Rummy Nose that came to my door (delivered) on Thursday (15th). I didn't expected them to come as my order is already delivered a week ago. so now I have the same fishes and amounts x 2... 

This time, there is a very very very sick rummy nose comes in a bag with 5. He looked awful, his face was out of shape - red gills, different mouth (the mouth seemed almost coming out from his face...poor little thing..) 

There are 4 left from 5 new rummy noses. 

I have found one with white stuff on one of his eye. its not white spot for sure, not sure if its fungal? it's looks like a skin come of from his eye? but white? I have research on the net but JUST can't find anything related to it. 

There are also one - with white lips? but he is 100% happy doesn't have any wired behaver!


I took the one with white stuff on the eye out into a small tank (16L), but with no filter! went to pet shop! (I have to say how much I hate those people who just want to sell!!! DON'T CARE but working in a pet shop????) OK, she gave me a med called Wardley Promethyasul. She said its magic.

I really don't know what to do, I put the med and some salt with a filter running and left him there overnight...the temp gets too cold...so I put he back to the big tank...

I don't know if whatever this is will spread and give to other fishes in the tank.

Please Help!!!



1. What is the size of your tank?
140L

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used.
King British
PH 7.2-7.6
KH 50
GH 250?
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 0-10?
Nitrite 0

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water?
freshwater

4. How long the aquarium has been set up?
4~5 weeks

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
Rummynose Tetra (3cm) 9 (5 for 1 week, 4 for 2 days)
Yellow Comet Platy (4cm) 4 (2 for 1 week, 2 for 2 days)
Neon Tetra (tiny) 13 (5 for 1 week, 8 for 2 days)
Bristlenose Catfish (very tiny 2-3cm) 3 (1 for 1 week, 2 for 2days)
Glass shrimp 15-20 

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
ordered on-line, shipped here overnight

7. What temperature is the tank water currently?
26

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium?
Java moss, Java Fern, Anubia Jenny, Vallisneria, Eleocharis Belem,Alternanthera reineckii

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity.
Blue Planet built-in filter

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)?
Air bubble?

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)?
not really. Only little light comes through

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate?

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule?

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish?

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis.


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry I don't know a whole lot about fish diseases. I have had 7 lemon tetra for just less than a year, but they are in good health.

I'm wondering if the white stuff you see on or around his eye is his protective covering. What I mean is that if he has sustained some skin damage, his body may be trying to repair itself and this may be something of what you are seeing. I know that when fins repair themselves, the new growth starts off as clear.

I don't know how big your tank is because I am used to seeing them sold as gallons, but I do know that adding fish to a tank increases the bioload. You have only had the tank up and running for about 1 month so the beneficial bacteria may just be starting to colonize. Continue with regular water changes. Many people here will tell you that clean water is the best thing. All of your fish have only been in the tank for a short time. Just give them some time to settle in.

Take a breath, don't panic. Your fish have just gone through a big adjustment for them. Hopefully, you will get some response from someone who is a little more experienced, but I would suggest not to try any medication unless you know exactly what your fish may have. Again, good water condition is the best thing for your fish.


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, and welcome to TFK


----------



## argon (Dec 8, 2011)

brownmane said:


> Oh, and welcome to TFK


lol thanks brownmane...I'm new to have these fishes by myself...(Had a lot when I was young, but didn't know much)

I'm not sure in terms of gallons (I'm in Australia), the dimensions is 75cm * 45cm * 45cm (LxDxH)

Now his tummy is looks funny, maybe he hasn't been eating for the last few days...

I saw something called whirling disease, I'm not 100% sure what it is..

The one which is dead looked like Rainbow trout deformed from Whirling Disease









not sure will this passed to other fishes already...hopefully not..

(it's so hard to find disease related to rummy nose...)


----------

